# Solved: is there any way at all to run windows xp on a ibook g4 mid 2005 1.33 ghz 12in



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

is there any way at all to run windows xp on a ibook g4 mid 2005 1.33 ghz 12in


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

computerboyo said:


> is there any way at all to run windows xp on a ibook g4 mid 2005 1.33 ghz 12in


It is possible, but only in an emulator. Your iBook has a PPC processor, not an i386/x86/whatever. XP will probably be VERY slow, but still somewhat useable on your Mac.

For emulators, there is the slower, free, open-source Q, and the now unsupported VirtualPC for Mac.

Do NOT get iEmulator, which is a ripoff. It's an almost exact copy of Q, just with a pricetag.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Yes. Purchase Microsoft's Virtual PC and a copy of Windows XP.

You will _not_ enjoy the experience in any way, shape or form. It will be painfully slow, has no 3D video acceleration, and, generally sucks.

But, yes, it can be done. You'll just wish you hadn't gone through the trouble.


----------

